# [SOLVED] Little magnet for laptop



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

I just recently replaced backlight for my toshiba m70. After i put everything together, i had very small rectangle shape magnet left over, i have no idea where it goes.
I also had problem with laptop staying on after i close the lid. I read somewhere that magnet have something to do with it, here is c/p from another site:
_Near one of the hinges there is a little Pin Switch that hits the hinge, thu shutting down the backlight bulb. Most of the time its on the other side of the lcd wiring hinge. They also put the pin right on the Bottom Base near the hinge above the keyboard. Some use a magnet like the small netbooks._

Does anybody know where that magnet goes?


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

Hi forenplayer

I dont know much about Tosh's, but I think the reed switch (mag switch) is in the main part of the laptop and the little magnet is around the bezel (screen surround) when you would have changed out the backlight.

I would recheck one of the bottom corners of the screen surround to see if it fits in some where here.


----------



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

Ok thank you


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

Most models the magnet goes in the upper left corner of the LCD assembly. If you post the model part number of the laptop I can try and see exactly where it goes. Model part number for M seriese usually looks something like PSM60U-something.


----------



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

TOSHIBA M70 Model PSM70C-DL400E

www.toshiba.ca 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

Ahh, Canada unit. I only have access to US models, but I looked at similar units and it goes on the upper part of the bezel. There is usually a spot for it with plastic peices for it to butt up against. Usually looks something like ______| or |_____ see if you see anything like that on the bezel itself. You may even find a little residue from the tape they use to stick that on with.

Not sure how much that will help, but you could try calling a Toshiba ASP in canada, they should be able to look up that info and tell ya where it goes if you can't find what I was describing.


----------



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

If i'm facing the laptop, is it upper right or left side?
And also do you think that could be causing laptop staying on after the lid is closed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

IF you move the magnet around the base(around the keyboard) you'll hit the reed switch and know where it goes.


----------



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*



wrench97 said:


> IF you move the magnet around the base(around the keyboard) you'll hit the reed switch and know where it goes.


When you say around the keyboard, you mean front keyboard bottom of lcd screen?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

No around the edges of the bottom part of the laptop where the reed switch is, when you pass over the switch the screen will shut off, if you then close the lid you'll know where the magnet goes in the lid.


----------



## forenplayer (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Little magnet for laptop*

I found it, thanx everyone for helping


----------

